# Looking for a particular buckle



## mtyakker (Jan 3, 2015)

I am looking for 3/4 contoured side release whistle buckles, without a compass or firestarter and in a relatively small quantity of 10. I haven't found it yet,it seems that when you search everything else pops up. Yes I have found the straight buckles, but I really would prefer the contoured. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Kdawg3030 (Nov 1, 2015)

Have you tried EBay or Amazon, they might have them.


----------



## mtyakker (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes have tried both EBay and Amazon What I am looking for is not it there, which is why I posted here.


----------



## clachance (Dec 11, 2015)

If you haven't already found what your looking for I just stumbled on this site and they took my order without any issues. I did think they were a bit expensive though but what do I know I'm fairly new to this craft (less than 2 months).

http://paracordgalaxy.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=95_170

This is in no way an endorsement just an attempt at being helpful.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I never ordered from the link above but I do like some of the things they sell.


----------



## Trab9000 (Jan 15, 2014)

No one makes a 3/4" whistle buckle that is curved. The largest you will find in a contoured buckle with a whistle will be 1/2".


----------

